# το κλεινόν άστυ



## nickel (Jul 16, 2009)

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ένας τρόπος να μεταφραστεί. _Κλεινός_ σημαίνει ένδοξος, ξακουστός. Σήμερα λέμε απλώς «το κλεινόν άστυ» και εννοούμε την Αθήνα, αλλά υπάρχουν επίσης «αι κλειναί Αθήναι» και «το κλεινόν άστυ των Αθηνών».

Ωστόσο, στα αγγλικά δεν υπάρχει μία έκφραση που να κάνει τον άλλο να σκέφτεται την Αθήνα, όπως λέμε «the Big Apple» και σκέφτεται ο άλλος τη Νέα Υόρκη. Παρέα με την Αθήνα βρίσκω διάφορα:
the city of renown
the famed city (of Athens)
the famous city (of Athens)
the renowned city (of Athens)
the glorious city (of Athens)

Και μια μεταφραστική παρατήρηση: σε προτάσεις όπως:
Απρόθυμοι οι Αθηναίοι να… επιστρέψουν στο κλεινόν άστυ.
«Άδειασε» το κλεινόν άστυ, καθώς και οι τελευταίοι αδειούχοι του Αυγούστου εγκαταλείπουν τα αστικά κέντρα.
νομίζω ότι είναι υπερβολή να μεταφράσουμε με κάποιο από τα παραπάνω. Θα αρκούσε «the city», «the capital» ή σκέτο «Athens».


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2009)

Μια και όταν οι Αμερικανοί λένε "The Big Apple", εννοούν πάντα τη Νέα Υόρκη, κι όταν στην Ελλάδα λέμε "κλεινόν άστυ", εννοούμε πάντα την Αθήνα, γιατί να μην υιοθετήσουμε κάτι στο στυλ "The Famed City", ή "The Glorious City", εννοώντας μόνο την Αθήνα;


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2009)

Σε συνεννόηση με τον ΕΟΤ ή με τους εκδότες λεξικών;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2009)

Όχι, θα μπορούσαμε να ξεκινήσουμε βάζοντάς το στον δικό μας τίτλο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2009)

Να κάνουμε poll, λοιπόν, με επιλογές:

the famed city
the glorious city
the Big Xapple

:)


----------



## daeman (Jul 16, 2009)

Το δεινόν άστυ 
Πάει πια το κλέος, απόμεινε το δέος...

The once glorious (but now notorious) city of Athens
The Big Rabble

disclaimer: την αγαπούσα αυτή την πόλη κι ακόμα την αγαπώ (μακριά κι αγαπημένα, όμως). Μόνο που τώρα που δεν ζω πια εκεί, την απολαμβάνω πολύ περισσότερο ως περιστασιακός επισκέπτης (κυρίως τα βράδια, που λυχνίας σβεσθείσης πάσα πόλις παρομοία) και κάθε φορά που έρχομαι απορώ και σας θαυμάζω: πώς αντέχετε τέτοια καθημερινότητα... Ήρωες πιδάκι μ', ήρωες!

The city of heroic residents, λοιπόν!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2009)

Μια και με ένδοξο, διάσημο κλπ θα υπάρχουν καμιά χιλιάδα άλλες υποψήφιες πόλεις, να προτείνω κάτι εντελώς άσχετο με το ελληνικό πρωτότυπο (btw, πώς βγήκε το «Μεγάλο Μήλο»);

The Parthenon City
The (Original) Marbles City
The City of Philosophy
The Olympic City :) (να πάρουμε και την Αθήνα από τους βάζελους!)*.*
The Cradle of Democracy

(τα ποσοστά μου, μέχρι 10.000 ευρώ, τα παραχωρώ στο φόρουμ για να σκουπίσετε τα ζουμιά από το ποστ...)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 16, 2009)

Το πρώτο πράγμα που θα έλεγα είναι the eternal/perennial city. Αλλά δυστυχώς, το δεύτερο είναι καπαρωμένο. Απ' όσα έχουν προταθεί, ψηφίζω το glorious.


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2009)

Εγώ είμαι υπέρ του glorious, αν μη τι άλλο ο καθένας όπως θέλει λέει την πόλη του κι οι Ιταλοί τη Ρώμη Αιωνία Πόλη τη λένε και για πολλούς αιώνες δεν ήταν πόλη. 
Και μια που το είπα:
Αιώνια Πόλη = Ρώμη (για πολύ καιρό αιωνία η μνήμη παρά αιώνια πόλη)
Πόλη του Φωτός= Παρίσι (μη μου πείτε ότι ακόμα έχει αποκλειστικότητα στον φωτισμό των δρόμων!)
Μεγάλο Μήλο = αθλητικής προέλευσης κατά μία εκδοχή, αλλά γενικά δε σημαίνει τίποτα, και αν δεν το υιοθετούσαν οι τουριστικές υπηρεσίες της Νέας Υόρκης για να προωθήσουν την πόλη τους δεν θα το ήξερε κανένας. 

Επομένως glorious city και ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα το υιοθετήσει κι ο ΕΟΤ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2009)

The glorious city of..."

Μια επιλογή από τις πρώτες σελίδες μόνο: Όταβα (Οτάουα; ), Γρανάδα, Σιών, Σαπόρο, Βενετία, Εδιμβούργο, Ουτρέχτη, Χαϊντεραμπάντ (χώρια τις φανταστικές...) :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> The glorious city of..."
> 
> Μια επιλογή από τις πρώτες σελίδες μόνο: Όταβα (Οτάουα; ), Γρανάδα, Σιών, Σαπόρο, Βενετία, Εδιμβούργο, Ουτρέχτη, Χαϊντεραμπάντ (χώρια τις φανταστικές...) :)



Άλλο το glorious city of Τάδε κι άλλο το The Glorious City σκετο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 17, 2009)

The wow/owl city!


----------



## Philip (Jul 17, 2009)

Acropolopolis


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> *...*
> Κωστής Παλαμάς, Η φλογέρα του βασιλιά:
> 
> Πρωί, και λιοπερίχυτη και λιόκαλ' είναι η μέρα,
> ...



Επειδή το βρήκα σήμερα μπροστά μου, σταλμένο από το Σπουδαστήριο Νέου Ελληνισμού και εικονογραφημένο με αυτόν τον πίνακα:







"STREET IN ATHENS" (1894), Joseph Theodor Hansen

και σκέφτηκα να ανασύρω αυτό το νήμα στην επιφάνεια. 

Τι υπέροχη λέξη αυτή η «λιοπερίχυτη»! Σαν εικόνα ζωντανή κι ολόφωτη.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 31, 2016)

Philip said:


> Acropolopolis



Edge City?

Δαεμάνε, πολύ όμορφο το ποίημα, είχαν άλλην ομορφιά κάποτε η Αθήνα κι η Αττική κι ο ουρανός της...


----------



## Severus (Jun 2, 2016)

Η πόλη της Αθήνας έχει υπάρξει αδιαμφισβήτητα πηγή έμπνευσης για τη δημιουργία διαφορετικών ονομασιών που αποδίδονται σε πόλεις των ΗΠΑ:

Στην πόλη Athens (Tennessee) των ΗΠΑ έχει αποδοθεί το "παρατσούκλι" The Friendly City

Στην Αθήνα του Τέξας: Blackeyed Pea Capital of the World

Columbus – Athens of the Prairie
Crawfordsville – Athens of Indiana
Lexington- Athens of the West
Middlesboro - The Athens of the Mountains
Milwaukee - The German Athens of America
DeLand - The Athens of Florida
Athens - The Classic City

Boston
Athens of America - Boston Brahmins' reference to the numerous cultural institutions which separated Boston from its counterparts[597][14] Also called the Modern Athens.[197]

Philadelphia
The Athens of America - "References can be found as early as 1733 when the Library Company’s directors wrote, “May your Philadelphia be the future of Athens in America."[1,087]

Nashville: The Athens of the South

Πηγή: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_city_nicknames_in_the_United_States

Εν όψει της ύπαρξης αρκετών πόλεων με το όνομα Αθήνα, προτείνω για τη δική μας Αθήνα " Η πρώτη των πρώτων Αθηνών"

ή "The Attic City of Glory"


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2018)

...





"The film is a homage to the capital of Greece. It features hyperlapse, timelapse and drivelapse cinematography of the urban area and the skyline of "το κλεινόν άστυ" / the glorious city. Shot almost entirely from the highest rooftops, hills and mountains at night, the film explores the urban core, the city center and beyond."

https://alexandrosmaragos.com/city-of-athens


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2018)

Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι στο δελτίο ειδήσεων που άκουγα είπαν «το klínon άστυ». Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν παρατονισμός ή κάποιο από τα τσαλίμια που κάνουν οι δημοσιογράφοι με τους τονισμούς. Ή είχαν στο μυαλό τους το «κλίνον». 

Επειδή έψαξα κατόπιν και στο διαδίκτυο, βρήκα λίγα *_κλίνον άστυ_,
https://www.google.gr/search?q=""κλίνον"+άστυ"&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
αλλά πάμπολλα *_κλείνον άστυ_.
https://www.google.gr/search?q=""κλείνον"+άστυ"&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Εμ, τα καλά τα απολιθώματα θέλουν και επιδέξιες γλώσσες.


----------



## sarant (Aug 4, 2018)

nickel said:


> αλλά πάμπολλα *_κλείνον άστυ_.
> 
> 
> Εμ, τα καλά τα απολιθώματα θέλουν και επιδέξιες γλώσσες.



Κλείνει λέμε.


----------

